# Star Trek '09



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

This post is a little late since this movie's been out for a while....BUT

Somebody help me, PLEASE! I saw this movie a month ago and I'm still drooling over it like a mad and rabid fangirl. THAT USUALLY NEVER HAPPENS TO ME UNLESS I GET MY MONTHLY DOSE OF VOGUE/ALLURE (or see a really nice collection on the runway). What's happening to me? I feel like a werewolf lol. I haven't had an urge to obsess over something of this caliber ever since my Harry Potter days..and I was like, 11. 

This Obsession is doing strange things to me. Every time I watch an interview with one of the cast members I feel my face flushing red for unexplained reasons. I've been hooked to The Original Series (TOS) which is posted entirely on youtube, lurking on ohnotheydidn't star trek like mad (I'd never dare to post there, though, cause by then I'd have totally lost my self control), even looking up star trek t-shirts...oh my god. Must...resist...giving...into...nerddom...

However, this too, will pass. In a year or two, maybe. Then the new movie will be out and it'll start all over again. IT'S A VICIOUS CYCLE!!

lol, but really, I am a huge geek at heart. I just wanted to share my love of star trek and ask if there were any other trekkies on board! Old series, new movie, and everything in between!

*silence* ...oh well it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 2, 2009)

I liked the movie I didn't think it was gonna be good but chris pine is so sexy....but I'm also a big harry potter fan


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha it was a great movie. I get Chris Pine's appeal but I'm not really attracted to him for some reason. Kind of like how Zac Efron is good looking but it's the same thing.

My HP love has been going down for some reason! Hm.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a Starfleet Academy sticker on my first car! I'm actually a big fan of many things geek! I have the rebel insignia from Star Wars tattooed on my shoulder blade, I love Sci-Fi (Orson Scott Card is probably my all-time fav author, despite my education in English Lit!) and I've even picked up the nasty habit of reading comics: Y the Last Man (which is now completed) ExMachina, Astonishing X-Men when Whedon was writing, and the Buffy and Angel series continuations. And I cried when Wash died.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

yay for geekiness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wow girl a star wars tattoo?? that's so cool!!

when I was in middle school I read so many comics..I was a really big dork. I read tons of manga and watched anime religiously... :X it's died down a little since I've gotten older, but I do give in occasionally.


----------



## Asela88 (Jul 2, 2009)

haha i loved the movie also..and chris pine can u say yummy!..lol..but i know exactly what your going thru i went through it with twilight..I havent obsessed over anything since i was like 12 and now at 21 i was obsessing over twilight i felt like a loser that me and my 8 yr old sister would talk about it lol its my secret obsession


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

I watched it and was bored out of my mind for the first half of the movie, but it got interesting after a while. 

Chris Pine is hot but I don't find him attractive... he's too pretty for me.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jul 2, 2009)

Am I too abrasive if I say that I want to completely destroy Anton Yelchin? Inahotway.


----------



## chynegal (Jul 2, 2009)

Omg yesss!!!! I had to google him for a second....he is a really good actor if u ever seen what's eating charley bartlet.(if that's the correct name )..he can do so many voice just like robin williams


----------



## luvsic (Jul 2, 2009)

YAY MORE TREKKIES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you guys should go to oh no they didn't star trek link -> (space: no uglies) they have some funny stuff on there...

*Asela88* - trust me...I haven't obsessed about anything so hard since Harry Potter. I am so embarrassed of my obsession with it sometimes, I'm definitely closeted to most of the world about it (except to you guys...but it's ok, nobody knows who I am on here... *shifty eyes* haha), although my friends know (and get annoyed at me, lol) I practically dragged them to see it with me. I just don't want to slink into my CRAZY FANGIRL stage (it was practically stalkerish!! The shame!) like I did when I was 11...I mean I'm older now it should pass, right? I guess not. I'm in love with fictional characters and quite possibly their real life counterparts. FML. 

*Kinderwhore* - lol! He's cute, but not really my type. I totally recognized him from Charlie Bartlett.

I found this picture on ONTD_startrek and it cracked me up so bad.

http://i40.tinypic.com/sdfts5.jpg 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I watched it and was bored out of my mind for the first half of the movie, but it got interesting after a while. 

Chris Pine is hot but I don't find him attractive... he's too pretty for me._

 
WORD. Chris Pine is hot but I don't find him attractive either. Every time I see him I think of "Just my Luck" or "The Princess Diaries 2..." lol. 











Uh yeah...no.

Behold of the greatness!






Trying to surpress myself from saying anything too fangirl...

*sigh*


----------



## Odette (Jul 2, 2009)

Another Trekkie here. Totally loved this new reboot. My favourite Star Treks are: The Next Generation; Voyager; and to a lesser extent Enterprise.

I have to seriously make time to get into both TOS and Deep Space Nine though.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, I've been totally obsessed with this movie, so much so that I've seen it over 5 times(only paid once
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I love the Spock/Uhura story so much so that I've taken to reading fanfiction on it, mainly on livejournal as those writers can write their asses off. 

I just loved everything about it.The plot was excellent and I was so heartbroken for Spock. I love the relationship between Bones and Kirk. Anton, I just wanted to bring him home with me. John Cho makes some of the best and most hilarious facial expressions and I just adore Simon Pegg. And most definately can't forget about Kirk and Uhura 'relationship' and him finding out her first name by accident, that part was hilarious to me for some reason. 

 IMO the whole cast is hot but for some reason, Zach Quinto has been doing it for me and there is no way that I can give a straight forward answer as to why but good God everytime that I see him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Polly, omg you sound just like me!! lol. I don't read fanfiction but I saw the movie and my heart just melted...I knew I was in love then and there. 

I <3 the relationship that was in the movie between ... you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it so much better because if you watch TOS, they have SO much chemistry I'm so glad they developed it in this alternate reality!


----------



## outinapout (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_yay for geekiness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow girl a star wars tattoo?? that's so cool!!_

 
I don't know that another woman has ever said that to me. Guys like it, sure...


----------



## luvsic (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *outinapout* 

 
_I don't know that another woman has ever said that to me. Guys like it, sure..._

 
Nah girl, if you have a love for something, why not show it off to the world? I have seen pics of girls who have gotten a very small star fleet emblem on their wrist...their ankle...it actually looks pretty awesome to me


----------

